# New color sport in M. ramirezi



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Picked up a new pair of rams to add to the collection and they're quite different from the usual. :wink:














































Hoping this one's a female.









Anyone seen or had them before? Going by the sexy EBJD and Thai Silk/Titanium Flowerhorn, they may not be as hardy as other rams and quite susceptible to complications or illness with age. Hopefully they age well for me though. Even more hopefully, I get a few spawns out of them.

Not to leave the other kids out...

My shrimpy gold that hasn't grown since I bought it. Thought it to be female at first but I'm pretty sure it's a male now.









And the nice little German blue pair.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I have only seen pictures before but yours look great. With the ones I saw pictures of the area that was not blue was much larger.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

These hit Australia a couple of months ago. Very expensive here.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Woo, those are nice! Almost remind me of an A. Borelli

I actually just picked up 5 clown loach that are similar, except they have the sheen like that in gold all over their body. Never seen them before - I was told a lot of fish are making their way over here that Japan and Germany usually snap up finally, which is good news!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

M0oN said:


> Woo, those are nice! Almost remind me of an A. Borelli
> 
> I actually just picked up 5 clown loach that are similar, except they have the sheen like that in gold all over their body. Never seen them before - I was told a lot of fish are making their way over here that Japan and Germany usually snap up finally, which is good news!


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Apr 15, 2007)

Hopefully it is a true sport and not something that has been dyed. I guess you may know in a few months.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Post have been edited.

Please refrain from promoting personal sales/shops in the open forum. You can do this via pm. :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

They do not look dyed or tattooed to me at all... the 'extra' Blue coloration is the refractive blue we typically see in fish, not like the dyed fish I've seen... Also the 'forehead' is not colored at all which would not be the case if it were dyed...

As to why they are so Blue... I have no idea and am not willing to speculate...


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of a juvi EBJD haha


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

To be honest I think they look really ugly and unnatural


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hubbynz said:


> To be honest I think they look really ugly and unnatural


 :lol: :lol: :lol: for once in my life I have been politic enough not to say this.

Here's a link to my local forum where there has been quite some discussion on them, Blue Neon Rams, of particular interest should be the 3rd last post on page 3.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Hubbynz said:


> To be honest I think they look really ugly and unnatural


And that, my friend, is why they make both chocolate AND vanilla! :wink:


----------



## smoothvirus (Apr 19, 2006)

My LFS has them. I might get a pair this weekend. $20 a fish though!


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

We just got some in - the rainbow coloring on the caudal fins is somthing pictures definitely do not do justice.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Toby_H said:


> They do not look dyed or tattooed to me at all... the 'extra' Blue coloration is the refractive blue we typically see in fish, not like the dyed fish I've seen... Also the 'forehead' is not colored at all which would not be the case if it were dyed...
> 
> As to why they are so Blue... I have no idea and am not willing to speculate...


I agree, they do not appear to be dyed at all. I just put an order in for some Titanium Flowerhorn and the coloration on them is practically the same.
I also have a "blue" angelfish. Not the same kind of blue, the blue on the angel is quite a bit more subdued but the color is a nice frosty metallic dark blue wash over a silver striped body. I believe a strain of angel with cleaner metallic blue similar to the "electric blue ram" may be in the works.



Hubbynz said:


> To be honest I think they look really ugly and unnatural


That's fine. I think M. ramirezi are gaudy in general but I find them a nice colorful addition to my community and the weird blues a fitting mix to the "oddball" aspect of it. I'd prefer a Bolivian ram over any ramirezi any day but I have 5 of them already. :wink:


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i assume that they are just line-bred with only the buest males and females used for breeding, similar to how there are long-fin forms of most common fish, i also suspect that if people wait that the prices will drop dramatically as more stock become available


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

padlock 08 said:


> i assume that they are just line-bred with only the buest males and females used for breeding, similar to how there are long-fin forms of most common fish, i also suspect that if people wait that the prices will drop dramatically as more stock become available


Right on both accounts.

A number of locals here went to the Singapore Aquarama and said that they had 3 tanks with about 500 in each tank, and everyone of the fish were males. The breeders did not allow any females for sale.

Our first imports came from Germany, and consequently there were males and females available. They cost around AU$60 each at the LFS. Two of our local large hobbyist breeders have both got multiple spawns already that should reach our LFS within about 3 months, and see a dramatic drop in price for these fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they are just selectively bred to have more iridophores (color reflective scales) then the normals.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yup , that's it :thumb: . Their all over the place here in my area . Very nice looking fish , and they better be for $30 a pop :x . They also don't seem to have the same health problems as the EBJDs do. I'm not big on crazy color strains but if I had the cash and a place to put them I'd set up a tank for them.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, there are nice, forsure, but for me I would prefer the natural coloration.


----------



## braindead (Jan 9, 2009)

i was doing work experience in my lfs and we got a shipment in containing these electric blue rams, truly stunning fish i was considering buying a pair but i wasnt sure how much they would be but i'm guessing a lot. The ones we got in were completely blue even the head.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

They are rumored to spawn according to Mendelian Genetics, which is the same pattern that both EBJD, Albinos and Leucistics breed outâ€¦

If this is true then they were not created via â€œLine Breedingâ€


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Here in Tx I saw them at 2 different fish stores. They call them Electric blue rams. One place was selling them for 19.99 and the other for 50.00 !  From what I've read and heard they are very fragile and stay kinda small.


----------



## dwarf cichlids in Az (Dec 23, 2008)

Be careful with your rams I agree they are pretty to look at but it like the neon dempeys will they breed true :fish:


----------

